# PSDZData Version



## mrsimes (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Lazyweb,

I'm confused. I have E-SYS 3.23.4 with a token and PSDZData 49.3. I previously coded my 2011 F11 to remember the previous auto stop/start function (I wanted to turn it off) and the coding worked fine.

I recently took the car into the dealer as I had a problem with the steering wheel and they replaced the switch chassis inside the steering wheel and "reprogrammed the wheel to the car" (not sure why they needed to do this, or what they did). When I got the car back, the trip counter was reset to 0 and the auto stop start back to default of on.

I fired up E-Sys to recode it, but noticed the I-Step shipm. and target are different - shipm. is higher than target:

I-Step shipm: F010-13-07-500
I-Step target: F010-13-03-505

Does this mean that I require a newer PSDZ data, and if so, which version should I download? Also will newer versions of PSDZ data be compatible with E-Sys 3.23.4?

Many thanks,
Simon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The I-Step Target will always be your PSdZData version, in your case, F010-13-03-505 or 49.3.

The I-Step Shipment is not what you see under KIS/SVT Target. This is a user selectable dropdown box, which when opened up, you select your real I-Step Shipment from a choice of all I-Step Shipments.

Your real I-Step Shipment is shown in VCM:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403

In any event, the dealer programmed your car, so now you need 51,3 PSdZData, which works with your E-Sys 3.23.4 version.

PM sent.


----------



## mrsimes (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info Shawn and the link to check the I-Step via VCM. 

I'm grabbing the newer PSDZ lite now.

Thanks again.


----------



## Stefan320d (May 20, 2013)

Can you please also send me the link to the actual psdzdata lite?

My dealer just flashed my car, can not code anything at the moment


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan320d said:


> Can you please also send me the link to the actual psdzdata lite?
> 
> My dealer just flashed my car, can not code anything at the moment


PM sent.


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

*F10 PSDZData*

Can you please send me the latest version of the PSDZData please, I got E-sys 3.25.3 and PSDZData 51.

I think my dealer may have reflashed my car after an injector recall, I have lost all of my previous coding! 

My Car is a 2011 F10 550i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwgcyr said:


> Can you please send me the latest version of the PSDZData please, I got E-sys 3.25.3 and PSDZData 51.
> 
> I think my dealer may have reflashed my car after an injector recall, I have lost all of my previous coding!
> 
> My Car is a 2011 F10 550i


PM sent.


----------



## hepatom (Oct 4, 2015)

*Psdzdata*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi, I am new in coding. I have 2013 535D F11 and looking for 2.54 psdzdata can you send me download link please? thx

Tom


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hepatom said:


> Hi, I am new in coding. I have 2013 535D F11 and looking for 2.54 psdzdata can you send me download link please? thx
> 
> Tom


PM sent.


----------



## dwarak (Oct 5, 2015)

I will also share the newest psdzdata,
as the BMW services department update their database, i will update my psdzdata also.

anyway, the link to esys 3.25.3 and psdzdata 52.1: https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=EB5B2...9488585!2000

and down below is the 52.3 update files for 52.1
just simply cover the original files.

You cannot just copy jetstream update files (e.g. 52.1, 52.2, 52.3, 52.4, etc.) into existing full PSdZData folder (e.g. 52.0). You will have conflicts, and it won't work. Corporate training in chennai


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dwarak said:


> I will also share the newest psdzdata,
> as the BMW services department update their database, i will update my psdzdata also.
> 
> anyway, the link to esys 3.25.3 and psdzdata 52.1: https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=EB5B2...9488585!2000
> ...


Thanks. But the "newest" PSdZData is 56.4, and your 52.3, which was released March 2014, is now 18 months old and 23 versions behind. 

And E-Sys 3.25 is the worst version of E-Sys you can possibly use. E-Sys 3.24.3, 3.26.1, or 3.27.1 are all better choices.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys 3.25 is the worst version of E-Sys you can possibly use. E-Sys 3.24.3, 3.26.1, or 3.27.1 are all better choices.


Shawn, do you have a source for E-Sys 3.27.1 you can share?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmnc02 said:


> Shawn, do you have a source for E-Sys 3.27.1 you can share?


The standard coding package still includes E-Sys 3.24.3, because it remains the most functional version. It makes no sense to use a less functional newer version.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> The standard coding package still includes E-Sys 3.24.3, because it remains the most functional version. It makes no sense to use a less functional newer version.


I know, but I now use E-Sys Launcher PRO, which allows to easily switch from one version of E-Sys to another. It would be nice to have E-Sys 3.27.1 ready on my computer, just in case the need arises at some point.


----------



## zohaib7 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi i am trying to code f01 but psdzdata files have trimmed CaFD , can someone share psdzdata lite version 2.54.1 pls


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

zohaib7 said:


> Hi i am trying to code f01 but psdzdata files have trimmed CaFD , can someone share psdzdata lite version 2.54.1 pls


Why not use Launcher and you will have mapped PSdZ?


----------



## zohaib7 (Jan 22, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> zohaib7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i am trying to code f01 but psdzdata files have trimmed CaFD , can someone share psdzdata lite version 2.54.1 pls
> ...


shawnsheridan Has kindly given me links to some newer tools and i will try them tonite and let you know how it goes , 
My car is a oct-2012 BMW F01


----------



## rbarna7 (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey guys,
I just got an 2015 F10 520d last week and this is my first day into the coding world.
I installed today the E-Sys 3.27.1 but I noticed that the _PSdZdata_ link contains quite an outdated version.
Can someone please share the latest version link?

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rbarna7 said:


> Hey guys,
> I just got an 2015 F10 520d last week and this is my first day into the coding world.
> I installed today the E-Sys 3.27.1 but I noticed that the _PSdZdata_ link contains quite an outdated version.
> Can someone please share the latest version link?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Quoc Auto (Aug 9, 2021)

please give me esys software download link


----------

